# North of boston area



## slamink (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello all; I had a DTG machine a few years back and sold back to the company. However I still have the heat press and want to get back into doing shirts. Anyone near the Boston area or north toward NH willing to show me the ropes on transfers? I have design ideas for all kinds of markets but want to get an idea of how this side of things is performed. Anyone out there with a design experience/transfer printer willing to partner up? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not clear on what you are asking. Do you plan on printing your own transfers or buying them? If the latter, order samples from several companies and make some test shirts. As for designing, most companies will want vector art, only one or two will accept bitmaps and they will be picky.


----------

